# guppy female ill



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

one of my female guppies has a little lump near one of her gills and some of her scales are slightly sticking out on the lump.I think this is the female who finished giving birth yesterday so could it just be that her scales have got stretched in the pregnancy?


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't have enough info to make an educated guess about the cause, but It was not from birth or pregnancy.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i think the lumps gone but will keep checking


----------

